

Jakob Nielsen: Alphabetical Sorting Must (Mostly) Die - adnam
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/alpha-sorting.html

======
_delirium
One problem with logical groupings is that, while useful, it introduces a new
possible axis of confusion, if there's any grey area for what the obviously
correct grouping is, or if different sites use different groupings for the
same information. For example, with countries, an Egyptian might have to hunt
to figure out whether they're listed under _Africa_ , _Middle East_ , _North
Africa_ , or something else.

------
MikeTaylor
Alphabetical ordering of countries is not super-helpful for English people
such as myself. In general, I have to look in four places on the list to be
sure I've got the right option: England, Britain, Great Britain and United
Kingdom. (Yes, I do see all four of these in web forms.)

------
petervandijck
Related (IA-related), for the first time ever, I saw the option "Latin-
Spanish" yesterday. That's even better than "American English" (also an option
I saw once).

